# What do you think of my doe?



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

I bought a Nigerian dwarf doe as a bottle baby and I want to know what you think about her? She is really small. I don't know how big they are supposed to be at 6 and a half months? She is small.








Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

She's darling


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

She is cute. What does she weigh?


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm not sure.. I have to weigh her


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

I'm not sure.. I have to weigh her


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## goatlady1314 (Oct 24, 2013)

She looks at keat 40 pounds


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Looks can be very deceiving and they need to be weighed.


----------



## DappledBoers (Feb 10, 2013)

I don't think she is 40 lbs! She is a small girl. I'll weigh her today


Sent from my iPhone using Goat Forum


----------



## CritterCarnival (Sep 18, 2013)

goatlady1314 said:


> She looks at keat 40 pounds


She doesn't look 40 pounds to me, she seems much too small for that weight. It's very important to weigh them and be sure. They are so little, you really need to be accurate for medication dosing!

ETA: I forgot to say, she is very cute. She seems well put together for such a little girlie!


----------

